# word for the day screed



## Josiah (Mar 5, 2015)

*screed*

[skreed] 
Spell Syllables

noun

1.a long discourse or essay, especially a diatribe.

2.an informal letter, account, or other piece of writing.

3._Building Trades._

a strip of plaster or wood applied to a surface to be plastered toserve as a guide for making a true surface.
a wooden strip serving as a guide for making a true level surface ona concrete pavement or the like.
a board or metal strip dragged across a freshly poured concrete slabto give it its proper level.

4._British Dialect. _a fragment or shred, as of cloth.

5._Scot._

a tear or rip, especially in cloth.
a drinking bout.

verb (used with object), verb (used without object)

6._Scot. _to tear, rip, or shred, as cloth.


----------



## ronaldj (Mar 5, 2015)

I worked in concrete and plaster for way to many years and I know how to use a screed......


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 5, 2015)

ronaldj said:


> I worked in concrete and plaster for way to many years and I know how to use a screed......


DYI project
.


----------

